# New Browning 1911 in 380 ... Any Good?



## SamBond

For some unknown reason I'm a fan of the little 380 ACP cartridge. I like the 1911 platform.
The new Browning 380 Auto would be a gun to carry when you just don't feel the need to carry a 'real' gun. (357 & such).
At the last gun show I went to I was a able to handle one. I liked it. Felt real good and it fit my hand Very well.

Then I researched it concerning any problems people may be having with them... *Boy what a let down!*
Problems galore with that neat little 1911.
What say you, any chance Browning will do something to turn that pistol into a reliable shooter? 
Maybe they're already on it, anybody know?

Sam


----------



## Craigh

SamBond said:


> Then I researched it concerning any problems people may be having with them... *Boy what a let down!*
> Problems galore with that neat little 1911.
> Sam


Sam, I was and am considering this handgun myself and have two friends who currently own and really like it, but here's the problem as I see it. I think the issue a few people are seeing has to do with the grip they're using. With my two friends, problems with malfunctions pretty much only occur when their wives try the gun, and then only when such a soft shooter makes them complacent about their grip. Some call it limp wristing. I will not consider limp wristing an issue for a defensive carry gun, but I'd not be using this gun for that purpose.

I think the attributes of this gun can add up to the perfect storm regarding a weak grip. For starters, it's got an extremely light weight frame using a polymer metal mix only Browning knows, but it's light. At 18 ounces overall, the slide is proportionally heavy. Add the idea of using a fairly weak round in the 380 and even weaker range ammo, and it can all add up to limp wristing, if you don't really firmly grip the handgun. What's happening is the slide is being moved back and the light frame moved with it. With a weak grip, the whole gun is moving back enough that the slide can't fully cycle. You might say the frame catches up with the slide. The slide can't go faster because of the inherent weakness of the round.

There are several solutions to this phenomena. 

Hold the grip more firmly so the frame doesn't recoil with the slide. 
Lock your strong arm or both arms.
Try heavier ammunition, if available. Most 380 is 90 grain, but 94, 95, 100, and 115 is available
Use hotter or faster ammunition. This pushes the slide faster. Most is around 1000 fps or less. Try 1050 fps or more without lowering bullet weight. 
Really clean and lubricate the gun well, according to the manual. Grease the rails. Friction helps to push that frame with the slide.
All of the above.

This can all happen with any handgun, especially light weight polymer framed models. It just happens this Browning meets all the criteria. Couple this with the idea this Browning appeals to a lot of new shooters and/or women who don't want to try a full size 45 caliber 1911. They've not yet experienced any training in grip control or trigger control. Many don't know how to properly lubricate their new handgun with real grease and real gun oil, not some all in one. Should be done after cleaning with real nitro solvent, then dried.

I think this gun is really well made and you shouldn't experience any real problems. Also remember, the Web tends to emphasize problems. Thousands of people without issues don't say much.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Good advice, that.

Craig and I agree a lot, probably because of similar shooting backgrounds.


----------



## rustygun

I would take into consideration what the failures are. FTE or FTF. Failure to eject would lean more toward improper grip. Failure to feed would be more the actual geometry of the feed of the next round.


----------



## SamBond

That is good advice Craigh.

Unfortunately many if not most of the people reporting problems with the Browning _appear_ to be as experienced as you and I.
I'm somewhat sure the problem is not limp and lube.
Some are reporting problem free shooting. Browning is telling some with problematic pistols parts for repair are in short supply.
Seems to be sort of a crap-shoot as to whether or not you can get a problem free 380 auto 1911 from Browning at this point. 
Time will tell, I'll wait and see...
Oh, and you are correct. People rarely bother to report it when a $600+ pistol works like it should.

Sam


----------



## denner




----------



## CW

FiL has the .22 version. It is a nice little pistol and seemed to function reliably. It really is nice for the 1911 purists as there is so much similarity.

Compared to my Beretta 71, I like the Beretta. 

As for the .380, the Browning .380 looks even nicer than the .22 version. I'm surprised to hear of the issues.

Thanks Craigh for the good advice incase I ever pick up a Beretta 85 to go with my 84F.


----------



## SamBond

Bump 


Craigh said:


> Sam, I was and am considering this handgun myself...................


Did you get one? If so, what do you think of it and how does it perform?

Sam


----------



## Citroen

Due to our age and arthritis in our hands, both my wife (who is an excellent shot with everything she picks up) and I have looked for lighter carry guns with slides she can rack to clear any issues. We saw the Browning 1911-380 ACP in the rental gun section of our range; rented it; ran the box of 50 ammo through it and loved it. No issues and the gun had been kicked around some due to rental.

She decided to go back to her Sig P238 but I still wanted the Browning. They offer a confusing bunch of models so it took a lot of research to match the features I required with the Browning model numbers but, on Monday I confirmed my choice and placed the gun, some spare magazines and an IWB holster on order. 

I am looking forward to everything arriving and will report on how well it works - or not.


----------



## SamBond

Well it's been well over a year and I'm just now starting to re-research possible problems with the little Browning and hoping to learn that they've got them running reliable now.
Anybody 
.... ? ....

Sam


----------



## BowHonk

I've had one since they came out. Like the dude up top said....almost Everytime Sumone else tries it out the first time specially with inexperienced shooters there's FTF and other probs. Seems eny rearward motion from limp wristing it or a week grip causes it.
It's prolly one of my favorite pistols.....super fast and surprisingly accurate, and it's quieter than a 22 pistol.....my only dislike is the cheap ass plastic sights on the first Black Label model.


----------



## BowHonk

Ohh....how rude of Mee........hi Y'all. First posts here taday.


----------



## SamBond

Thanks for the reply. 
I thing we've about decided not to risk it.
Limpwrist most every time? ... Hum


Sam


----------



## Pakettle

I don't have a browning 1911 380, but I do have the browning 1911 22, and the smith Wesson EZ380, my wife cannot rack the slide on the browning (arthritis) but she can on the smith! I do know the browning is ammo picky both the 22 and the 380. I will admit that browning is a better looking gun.


----------



## SamBond

Finally, something other than ..... wait for it ..... *Limpwristing*.  Lol

Sam


----------



## berettatoter

SamBond said:


> For some unknown reason I'm a fan of the little 380 ACP cartridge. I like the 1911 platform.
> The new Browning 380 Auto would be a gun to carry when you just don't feel the need to carry a 'real' gun. (357 & such).
> At the last gun show I went to I was a able to handle one. I liked it. Felt real good and it fit my hand Very well.
> 
> Then I researched it concerning any problems people may be having with them... *Boy what a let down!*
> Problems galore with that neat little 1911.
> What say you, any chance Browning will do something to turn that pistol into a reliable shooter?
> Maybe they're already on it, anybody know?
> 
> Sam


I feel your pain. I also like the .380 Auto, and really like how that 1911 fit in my hands...and I'm not a big 1911 fan, but this one felt really good.

I was considering one about a month ago, and really liked the model with the gold colored Browning label, that was until I started watching reviews. It seemed 50/50 to me. I could not bring myself to spend that kind of money, on a mini 1911, and not have it "almost" perfect. I really am kinda bummed, the pistol felt great in the hand, like you could really lay rounds on target fast and furious. I won't risk it though...that is unless I become rich one day.


----------



## SamBond

Yeah, the pistol was actually going to be for my wife. Of course I'd need to '_check it out_' for her and quite often at that. You know, see how it carries, how it handles different factory loads as well as my reloads, long-ish range accuracy and such. Lol. 
She really wanted it but after I researched It had to tell NO, absolutely not. 
When I find forums with threads devoted to problems with one particular pistol and MANY are reporting the same type of problems... you can be sure it's not just a fluke, the problems are real and not isolated.

Sig had problems with their P238's dropping the magazine while firing the pistol. It was widely reported just like problems with the Browning 380 auto 1911 have been reported. The difference is Sig took care of their customers and fixed the dang thing.

I must admit it's been a couple of years ago that I researched the little Browning but at that time it did not appear that customers were being taken care of properly.

I've dealt with Customer Service at several (well a bunch) of gun makers thru the years, a few scope manufacturers too.
Some have excellent CS and will be happy to fix any problem and it will stay fixed too. Others, not so much.
Anything mass produced can, and will, have problems form time to time. The difference is, can, will and does the manufacturer care to get it right.
I have no first hand personal experience with Browning but I've learned the hard way, Research BEFORE Purchase....

Sam


----------

